# My Fabulous makeup collection...



## fabbygurl21 (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought a new makeup case about a week ago caue my Hello Kitty one was getting too small
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But its okay now because I found the most Fab case from Target. It's the Caboodles Goddess Pro case (i think thats the name). Anyway I love it, it's big enough for my new collection of makeup and it is really sturdy. It is not as organized as I would like it to be, but I manage for the time being. I have some pics of the inside with all my makeup, and some photos of other items I have aquired in the past couple of months. This is my first time posting so thanks for looking!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 4, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 4, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

You have a great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Choupinette28 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice collection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tribecca (Aug 15, 2008)

I was just looking at this case on the Caboodles site, but couldn't find it for sale anywhere online.  How much do they sell it for at Target?


----------



## tribecca (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for the repost.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought it at Target for about 35 dollars. I also saw it at Walmart,i think it was cheaper there, than Target


----------

